# Light Diffuser Question



## RgolfJ (Dec 13, 2013)

I guess this is directed at Hoppy, but any one can feel free to answer. 
I have seen on here that fiberglass window screening can reduce light by 30 to 40%. I have looked into this and I have a guy that can build me custom screens. He has 3 choices. 

1. 18x16 screening. .011 From what I researched, it cuts light by 31%
2. 20x20 screening. .013 Can't find statistics, but will cut more light.
3. Solar (combination of both screens) Cuts 75% light.

I have an AquaticLife T5HO Dual 48" (2 54 Watts 6000 and Rosette) over a 55 gal. Light is 21 inches above substrate. I have read on here that this particular light would put me in high light. 

My question...Which of my 3 options would you suggest to put me low light?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You should have around 50-60 PAR now. One layer of the gray fiberglas window screen sold by Home Depot, called "insect screen" cuts the PAR by 40%. So, one layer of that should leave you with about 30-35 PAR, which would be low light, near the maximum for low light. I have no idea what the screen size for that particular window screen is, but I got the 40% reduction with it, with several different lights.


----------



## RgolfJ (Dec 13, 2013)

OK...thank you. Sorry I spelled your name wrong. Was going off memory. I will go to home depot and see if I can get a particular size on that screen. If that would be like that 18x16 one, would you suggest going that way or go for a little more reduction with the 20x20.

looks like it depends on the manufacturer.
New York Wire insect was .011
Phifer was .013


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am not sure of the results you are looking for but, have you looked into the florescent light covers. They can be cut easy to fit anything and may provide you the results you are looking for. You can get from from HD or Lowes too.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Window screens are easy to DIY from scratch with the components the box stores sell. The only "special" tool you need is a hack saw. You can work around the spline roller pretty easily with some tinkering.

But where they become a real bear is with tanks that have lots of stuff hanging off the rim as most FW tanks do. If your intent is to reduce PAR, I'd suggest using a lighting diffuser panel (eggcrate) that's much easier to custom fit to your settup, and simply grazy-gluing the fiberglass screening to it. If you look around some, you can even find it in black, although it's easy to spray paint if color is an issue.


----------



## RgolfJ (Dec 13, 2013)

thanks for all the input. I have a guy custom making me 2 screens with 20x20 screening. I think it will cut the light 40% or so. He is giving me a two inch notch for my filter and heater cord to fit. Gonna cost me about $40. I also did cut down a lighting panel to fit. So I have options. Could even put the lighting panels on top of screening. Didn't want to return the light because I may want to dose in the future, but as for now I just want a nice looking tank with live plants. Not too concerned with plant species. Will experiment to see which work in the current lighting set up.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Bushkill said:


> Window screens are easy to DIY from scratch with the components the box stores sell. The only "special" tool you need is a hack saw. You can work around the spline roller pretty easily with some tinkering.
> 
> But where they become a real bear is with tanks that have lots of stuff hanging off the rim as most FW tanks do. If your intent is to reduce PAR, I'd suggest using a lighting diffuser panel (eggcrate) that's much easier to custom fit to your settup, and simply grazy-gluing the fiberglass screening to it. If you look around some, you can even find it in black, although it's easy to spray paint if color is an issue.


I think that is a great idea! The eggcrate diffuser alone cuts the intensity by around 5% or less, so it would be perfect for supporting the window screen.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Are yall referring to this...










Or this?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This:


----------



## RgolfJ (Dec 13, 2013)

What % do you think the first picture would diffuse?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

RgolfJ said:


> What % do you think the first picture would diffuse?


That is what I was referring to. Not sure how much it would diffuse. I have used this before but not in an aquarium set up. I do know it works great as a diffuser and will cut down on the light but not sure how much. It does work great for evening out the wash and spread. That's what I used it for. Someone else might have a better answer for the % it will diffuse.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Someone would have to test that diffuser panel to find out how much reduction in PAR it gives. I don't have a piece of it, or I would test it.


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

Hoppy said:


> Someone would have to test that diffuser panel to find out how much reduction in PAR it gives. I don't have a piece of it, or I would test it.


I have the same question and have the diffuser, but no PAR meter. :icon_frow


----------



## Jsack12 (Mar 6, 2014)

Did you ever figure out what screening or whatever took you to low light? I have the same Fixture and am having algae problems and I wanted to turn this into
A low light fixture and do a low tech setup in my 55


----------

